

What I Learned as 500 Startups’ Growth Hacker In Residence - azazo
http://numeratechoir.com/six-steps-to-growth-what-i-learned-as-500-startups-growth-hacker-in-residence/

======
hoopism
Why prevent copy/paste?

Wanted to send a link and share a paragraph (without using markerly) and it
was a pain.

Bad user experience... good article.

~~~
BobWarfield
Ctrl-xcv still work there, you can cut and paste.

Interestingly article, but it says more about how to be a Growth Hacker
Advisor than how to be a Growth Hacker. Of course, that is likely what he
learned since he presumbaly already knew how to be a Growth Hacker when he
took the job.

